# House insurance advice please?



## ScoobysMama (Feb 21, 2014)

Just looking at updating/transferring our house insurance and am having real difficulty working out how much cover I should ask for. It's one of those things where being blasé about it now could have massive consequences should the worst happen.

We currently have contents insurance for up to £80,000. Does this sound about right? What do others have cover for? We are just a bog standard 3 bed house with myself, DH and DS, usual gadgets but nothing massively expensive.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I can't remember off the top of my head how much mine covers but I'd say it sounds about the upper end of average. Depending on the household and the value of your belongings I suppose for a 3 bed semi you could be looking on average about £50-£80k.

I have a 4 bedroom house and trying to tot it up in my head I come to about £40k including my garage but there are only two of us and we don't have expensive TVs, jewellery, gadgets etc. There are some online calculators to help, just watch out because they like to assume that my washer and dryer cost £700+ each and I have £7500 worth of clothes in my wardrobe


----------

